# New Great Northern Quiver for Border Covert Hunter



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so nuts about my gear my Covert Hunter has been on the rack while I waited for the quiver to come in 

I really could not have been shooting much with the snow lately anyway 

Well my GN side quiver came in and it might not be as pretty as SIDS Thunderhorn that I sent back but I have always like these quivers 

I used an old Black Widow trick that works on due flex risers and actually ousted a left hand quiver on the right side 

It throws the quiver forward which gives the bow the same balance as the Thunderhorn with the extenders did 

The reason I did not like the Thunderhorn is that it took 4 Allen head screws to attach the quiver 

In my experience they always slowly work loose and ya need a Allen head and 4 points to keep tight 

The GN is held on by just 2 knobs that I can just snug up while shooting very quickly 

Plus it comes off with no tools and I like the wire that adds stiffness 

I also like the compact foot print 

I cut two small felt disks the size of the rubber washers and this piece goes against the bow 

I get a little bit of a stand off plus it protects my riser 




































































I added a piece of black seal skin on the shelf and I'm just waiting for my new BCY X strings from Chad 










One Flemish 

One endless loop 

I am very pleased with this setup


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good. How does it change the balance and or shot, if any?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Looks good. How does it change the balance and or shot, if any?


Barney it feels very much like Sid had it set up 

SIDS quiver 










My GN 










I like the quivers mounted like this on this bow better than set more toward the string 

I like a bow to tip yo not in or at least me neutral 

Setting the quiver this way accomplishes this


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

The Thunderhorn Quiver on my Border is only 2 screws. Not much of a problem with them coming loose because of washer. I like it because the two tone matches my Border Cocobolo/Shedua riser beautifully. Its the same 2 tone that Sid had on your bow. But I can see the connecting rod adding stability to the Great Northern.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Shotkizer said:


> The Thunderhorn Quiver on my Border is only 2 screws. Not much of a problem with them coming loose because of washer. I like it because the two tone matches my Border Cocobolo/Shedua riser beautifully. Its the same 2 tone that Sid had on your bow. But I can see the connecting rod adding stability to the Great Northern.


Would love to see it they are beautiful 

On the Covert Hunter do to the due flex riser Sid had his quiver on extensions to be able to achieve the balance that he and I also found desirable 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Only the best for the best.

NICE rig!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

wseward said:


> Only the best for the best.
> 
> NICE rig!!


Meant to say deflex riser 

Thanks


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

JP,

Below is my Thunderhorn Quiver.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Shotkizer said:


> JP,
> 
> Below is my Thunderhorn Quiver.
> View attachment 1887526


They make a beautiful quiver that is for sure 

Thank you for posting


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

And Border makes a beautiful riser. Craftsmanship is superb. BTW, really enjoyed your videos. Thanks for sharing the covert hunter with us.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Good shots of that riser, she's a beaut


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

*Thumb bolts of gn quiver fitting the covert hunter insterts in-modified?*



tpcowfish said:


> Good shots of that riser, she's a beaut


I am about the get Sid put some quiver inserts on my covert hunter, and same reasons as you , I do not like the idea of carrying Alan keys...
Did the thumb bolts of the GN quiver fit the inserts of border archery un-modified?
Thank you for letting me know...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The GN comes with two sizes of screws and yes the smaller of the two fit


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

I see on the GN website they are selling thumb bolts for $3 a pair! Do you think it could be possible to use these with the thunder horn quivers?

http://gnqco.com/products/thumb-screws-for-the-great-northern-side-mount-professional-quiver


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

...In that case which quiver is the best one?


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I got a pair of thumb screws from GN to use on my Thunderhorn quiver for my Black Widow because I didn't like the Allen screws either.


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

I just got the GN quiver and i can tell you that the smaller thumb bolt doesn't fit the quiver inserts of my Covert Hunter... 
Any ideas?
oh... and by the way.... the pictures above are showing a LEFT HANDED GN Quiver mounted at the front of a right handed Covert Hunter...
So keep that in mind if you like that set up! 
I have to order an other one now... (when I find out how to replace that Thumb bolt! )


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

https://fb.m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1108099812548772&id=265096826849079&fs=0

Border are saying "Our Quiver inserts come with M5 threads and M5 Hex head screws. We can provide 10-24 UNC if you wish, but in Europe that becomes a problem sourcing new screws. which is why we prefer Metric threads"


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

This could be the solution....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pack-of-1...003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ec9ba1883

or 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Pcs-5mm...762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c3b64893a


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer the way the left handed quiver do to the deflex of the CH riser distributes the weight on a right hand bow 

I order mine with the 10 24 

You can always tap the threads to anything you like


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

I found out that the thread is M5 (5mm)
I bought on eBay some thumb screws
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200952912003?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and here is the result 

More info on the Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/instinctivearchery


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks awesome 

Beautiful setup 

Happy shooting 

Thoughts on the bow ?


----------



## Erkkateravainen (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello guys!
And greetings from Finland.

I am just ordering my dream bow, Covert hunter and just wondering...
I am choosing to put GN sidequiver on it, and
i am right handed shooter.
So wich is better way the set up the quiver, left handed like JParanee, or "normal" way like Elestial:s bow?
Really appreciate your opinions.

Thanks guys!


Lähetetty minun KIW-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I had a left hand GN on the omega I use to own. Got it by mistake but worked out pretty well. Didnt mount as solid as the kanati though.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I came across a used GN but in right hand. Works well but I wish I old find one in left hand. GN sells the wires to convert the but they are $50 plus shipping. I only paid $65 for the quiver. I keep checking he classifieds.
Maybe a lefty wants to swap?


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats a great looking setup .


----------

